# Kato SD90/43MAC Locomotive - HO Scale



## Christo Perera (May 1, 2015)

I am planning to purchase the subject locomotive. Wud be happy to hear your answers to the following.

1. How long is the loco
2. Is it good on gradients - max 2"
3. Is it compatible for 18" radius curves
4. Are the couplings complicated
5. Is it a DCC unit

Rgds
Christo


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Can't help you with#1. Likewise #2, might be helpful if could elaborate, 2" in what? 6ft, 10ft etc. most diesel units can handle 18" rad curves. The couplings are Katos own but others can be accomadated, knuckle couplers are not complicated. It would be DCC ready, with an eight pin socket so converting is easy peasy. As far as I know Kato don't factory fit decoders.


----------



## Christo Perera (May 1, 2015)

Hi and thanks. Gradient is 2% i.e. the track rises 2" in running distance of 100 inches. Is Kato a better product than Bachmann?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm sure someone on here can help you with grades and hauling capacity of this loco. Your other question is interesting. A few weeks back I would have said Kato was superior to Bachmann in every way but I have just received their new S4 and its low price belies its high level of detail and smooth running.


----------



## Christo Perera (May 1, 2015)

I went through lots of locos but found the KATO SD 40 a brilliant design. I have a few Bachmann sets with no issues at all. This will be my first KATO.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

The KATO SD43MAC is 10-7/8" long without couplers and with the Kadees I have on ours, it's 11-1/2" long. Installing the Kadees was very easy, even for a novice like me.

The thing about this locomotive is: you have to put the detailing on yourself, which can be difficult. The parts are very small.

- Dad


----------



## Christo Perera (May 1, 2015)

Hi Sasha,

Thanks for the details. Is your track 18" radius. If so does the loco seem unnaturally out of the track when taking a curve.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Any four or six axle loco is going to look unnatural negotiating 18" curves because you would never find them on the prototype, try to hide sharp curves inside tunnels or cuttings.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

Christo Perera said:


> Hi Sasha,
> 
> Thanks for the details. Is your track 18" radius. If so does the loco seem unnaturally out of the track when taking a curve.


Yes, it's a bit long for those tight curves. It will take the curves with no problems, it just looks a little funny.

- Dad


----------



## nemofreed (Mar 20, 2015)

Christo Perera said:


> I am planning to purchase the subject locomotive. Wud be happy to hear your answers to the following.
> 
> 1. How long is the loco
> 2. Is it good on gradients - max 2"
> ...


I'm overall happy with my son's and he loves it so far. :thumbsup:

"1. How long is the loco?" My steel rule indicates around 11 1/2 inches

"2. Is it good on gradients - max 2?"" I have yet to power mine.  layout still in planning.

"3. Is it compatible for 18" radius curves?" Again, I have yet to run it but Kato suggests not less than a 22" radius.

"4. Are the couplings complicated?" No, the couplings are a single piece unti slid into a plastic box and a small Phillips head screw secures it in place. It does not look extremely sturdy so I avoid putting to much pressure on the coupling itself.

"5. Is it a DCC unit?" Mine is not but there are special editions from Kato that have sound DCC etc. The simple DCC 8 pin NMRA standard DCC conversion plug advertised by Kato does not look so simple to me, It appears soldering may still be required to convert it to DCC.








The length is pretty damn close to 11 1/2"








The coupler receiver box with aforementioned Philips head screw.








I tried to use the original box it came in as storage and the tiny fragile hand grabs rubbed against the foam carton. 








1 pounds 5.4 ounces should make for an impressive puller.








detail shots








more detail








more detail








detail








truck detail "impressive for $150


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

nemofreed said:


> "5. Is it a DCC unit?" Mine is not but there are special editions from Kato that have sound DCC etc. The simple DCC 8 pin NMRA standard DCC conversion plug advertised by Kato does not look so simple to me, It appears soldering may still be required to convert it to DCC.


I can assure you there is no soldering required when you convert to DCC. Just pull the jumper plug out and push the eight pin decoder plug in. Simples.

There may be special editions offering sound but not by Kato.


----------



## nemofreed (Mar 20, 2015)

Cycleops said:


> I can assure you there is no soldering required when you convert to DCC. Just pull the jumper plug out and push the eight pin decoder plug in. Simples.
> 
> There may be special editions offering sound but not by Kato.


http://www.katousa.com/Zcart/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=71_116_117&sort=20a&page=1 Here is the Kato catalog listing the Kobo special editions with sound and DCC offered for sale directly from Kato.


----------



## microbuss (Mar 13, 2015)

nemofreed said:


> The length is pretty damn close to 11 1/2"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


silly is I may have seen this exact loco going to & from the Powder River Basin in Wyoming :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## nemofreed (Mar 20, 2015)

microbuss said:


> silly is I may have seen this exact loco going to & from the Powder River Basin in Wyoming :laugh::laugh::laugh:


That's cool,  jealousy. :laugh: Do you recall seeing the reflective tape strips on the sides of the walk way by chance? I don't know if I should add them or not.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I stand corrected, I had a look on their site and could not find them initially but now I see them. Bit pricey.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I recently shot video of my SD90MAC on the D&J Railroad.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow, what a huge layout!! And what a fascinating way to video your trains in motion! Awesome! Thanks for showing us that. :appl:


----------

